# para ello = per a això ?



## Wordmaster85

Hola,

M'agradaria saber si la traducció correcta en català de 'para ello' és 'per a això'.

Per exemple: *Encara no has inicat la sessió. Per a això, només has de fer clic al següent enllaç.

*Gràcies!


----------



## Elessar

En l'exemple que poses, jo usaria sempre *Per a fer-ho*. No dic que _Per a això_ siga incorrecte ni tinc cap argument per a demostrar-ho, però personalment em sona a traducció de _Para ello_, i no l'escriuria en un text redactat directament en català.


----------



## Aidanriley

Elessar said:


> En l'exemple que poses, jo usaria sempre *Per a fer-ho*. No dic que _Per a això_ siga incorrecte ni tinc cap argument per a demostrar-ho, però personalment em sona a traducció de _Para ello_, i no l'escriuria en un text redactat directament en català.



Creus que seria millor utilitzar "per a això" com a traducció de "para eso", per exemple "per a això estem els amics!"? Això sí que ho he vist. Sona natural?


----------



## innovator

A mi em sona molt natural "per això estem els amics"


----------



## Elessar

A mi també em sona molt natural _per a això_ en els exemples que poseu Aidanriley i innovator, però no tant en el que planteja Wordmaster85.


----------



## ACQM

Elessar said:


> A mi també em sona molt natural _per a això_ en els exemples que poseu Aidanriley i innovator, però no tant en el que planteja Wordmaster85.



Molt d'acord.


----------



## didacc

Res, m'he equivocat.


----------



## gica

innovator said:


> A mi em sona molt natural "per això estem els amics"


Doncs jo diria que els amics no "estem" sinó que SOM. Per tant, "per això SOM els amics". Fixem-nos sempre en el verb "estar", molt usat pels espanyols, però no pels catalans.


----------



## Dymn

Sí, jo també crec que la millor manera de traduir-ho és *per a fer-ho.*​


----------

